# Mcdonalds or Burger King?



## So Lonely (Nov 7, 2012)

....


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

In & Out > all.... combined


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

McDonalds, definitely! I'm getting some for dinner tonight.
10 pc chicken nuggets w/ a double cheeseburger and fries. Mmmm. <3


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Burger King is freaKING amazing.


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Which one offers me more bacon?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

bk, ever since my dad took me there as a child


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

We don't have Burger Kings here. But I prefer Hesburger over Mcdonalds.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm surprised BK is winning. I don't eat fast food that often but I've never enjoyed anything I've ever eaten at Burger King.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

-McDonalds
-Burger King
-*Death*


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Burger King is too expensive and their fries aren't as nice. And for the price, their burgers are too small.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

This will make me sound cheap but BK is too expensive! I prefer McD fries and the menu offers greater variety. The new deli subs/sandwiches they do are actually delicious. The cashiers are also more friendly, last time I went for an apple pie but she was so good at her job she talked me into buying two! And I did!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

BK whoppers makes me feel like a million buck

I think there steroids in them, lol.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I no longer eat fast food, but from memories I would have to choose McDonald's. nothing beats Big Mac, supersized fries, super sized coke, and their apple pie. I love these gifs too.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mcds, mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I honestly can't decide. It's like Sophie's Choice.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

neither I would never eat any of their nasty ****


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> BK whoppers makes me feel like a million buck
> 
> I think there steroids in them, lol.


Well, the UK Burger King was proved to have used horse meat, so maybe you were eating a former racehorse )


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

has any of you guys tried foster freeze burgers? had one for the first time a couple of months ago... one of the best burgers ive eaten. way better than mcdonalds and burger king


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> nothing beats Big Mac, supersized fries, super sized coke, and their apple pie.


Same! these are my go-to items at Macca's too

Yest, I ordered 7 apple pies via drive thru, but they somehow misheard my order as 1 apple pie? So I basically had to go around the drive-thru again

If I was cheap and wanted unlimited drinks, I'll go to BK. For me, the burgers are too sloppy and the fries too soggy


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

*Writes in Harvey's*


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> has any of you guys tried foster freeze burgers? had one for the first time a couple of months ago... one of the best burgers ive eaten. way better than mcdonalds and burger king


What's a freeze burger?


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Hematite said:


> What's a freeze burger?


foster freeze is a fast food chain. ive mostly known them for their ice cream, but their burgers are really good.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

McDicks is by far better!!!


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> foster freeze is a fast food chain. ive mostly known them for their ice cream, but their burgers are really good.


Oh, I thought the brand name was just "foster" and not "foster freeze." I was thinking of some kind of frozen beef concoction.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

mcdonalds... but burger king if before 10 30am!


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, some McDonalds in Shanghai are actually super fancy, multiple story buildings where people get married and shiz. It's quite weird. They have the basic big macs and fries, along with teriyaki Asian-fied cuisine and things like sesame buns as side items. For that, I'll go with McDonalds.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

McDonald's fries. BK has better everything else, but it all tastes gross after you quit eating it for a while.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn, I miss being a meat eater. McDonald's has some tasty ****. But Burger King has the veggie burgers, so my allegiance now lies with them.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

The burgers are better at hungry jacks (BK), but the fries are better at mcdonalds.

I did have a smoky texan burger yesterday at mcdonalds which was pretty boss though. They need to utilize bacon more.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Burgerking their fries aren't covered in a mile thick layer of salt, and their burgers are a hell of a lot better. It's also cheaper then Mc Donalds is now, $12 for 24 piece chicken nuggets and nothing else not even a drink? **** that I could go to little caesars and buy two medium pizzas and a bag of crazy bread for that price.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I prefer Burger King better but we go to McDonald's more often because the little one likes their chicken nuggets. Their sugar free vanilla iced coffee is mighty tasty though.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Out of those two I would have to say BK, although I rarely eat there. I don't do McDs at all - I find everything on their menu ranges from bland at best to absolutely revolting at worst. uke


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

McDonalds. The fries are much better than the ones at Burger King.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Considering I haven't eaten anything from mcdonald's in over half a decade yet I had bk a month and a half ago I'm going with bk. Though I much prefer In & Out (and sometimes Five Guys)


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

McD's because they also do veggie burgers/subs and have nice McFlurries!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mcdonalds!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Hero Burger, if it weren't so damn pricey.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> In & Out > all.... combined


Completely agree with this


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I like McDonalds fries a lot but one time I ordered (well, my parents ordered it, I've never ordered at McDonalds) they gave me the burger, without a cup for soda and most importantly, _without fries_. So you know, **** them. Burger King all the way.

Oh look, 5K posts. Yay.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

McDs. I like their fries. I like their hamburgers. Some people have a problem with the size of their burgers. I say size doesn't matter. I like the simplicity of the hamburger. When it comes to food I might as well be Fred Flintstone.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

McDonald's has better fries and Burger King has better hamburgers.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> neither I would never eat any of their nasty ****


Agree.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Fastfood Scorecard 

_Burgers_: Close call. McDonalds burger patties are smaller, but with fast food that's not always a bad thing. Burger King's whoppers are often sloppy, but BK does have a greater variety of burgers and are often introducing new kinds, like the steakburger. McD's has many different names for mostly the same burger but with one different topping. Hamburger, Quarterpounder, Bid & Tasty (discontinued), Big Mac, McDouble, Double Quarter Pounder, etc.

From my own experience, BK's burger have greater upside, but a just as equal downside as well. McD's is the more conservative, safer option, a factor that can not be overrated with fast food.

+1 McD's

_Chicken Sandwiches_:

McD's are plain and smaller. BK has their classic version and newer styles like the tendercrisp.

+1 BK

_Chicken Nuggets_: No contest.

+1 McD's

_Fries_: McD's calling card. What attempt is BK on now at not failing at fries? There 3rd or 4th? (Their fries used to be a lot like McD's.)

+ 1 McD's

_Soda_: Fountain soda/pop is an underrated category. Nothing like ordering a coke and getting sugar water instead. BK's are always watered-down, McD's are always top of the line.

+ 2 McD's

_Desserts_: McFlurry vs. Bacon Sundae.










+1 McD's.

_Breakfast_: Hotcakes vs. French toast sticks.

+ 1 BK

Burger King hold's true to it's name, but not much else: 6-2 McDonald's reigns supreme.


----------



## By myself (Apr 6, 2013)

MickyDee's because frying is better than broiling.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like both


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Burger King does step to the plate in one department though: Ads. Mcd's are usually so cheesy or hip, with pretentious tag lines. Burger King? Well...

Actual BK ads:























































http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...eatest-rival-to-total-train-wreck-2012-4?op=1


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

McDonalds definitely, besides, there are no Burger Kings in France


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

BOTH!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Neither. They are both disgusting. I would rather have Wendy's or Sushi.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

F1X3R said:


> Actual BK ads:


Some of those are insulting and borderline idiotic and stupid.

Especially the first one. Its food for ****s sake, not a blow-job!

Plus, the girl in the first ad looks like she got hit in the crotch really hard.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I prefer Wendy's. I like their chicken sandwiches and I like their fries better. I guess BK has an edge when it comes to actual burgers but none of the fast food chains get the buns right. Bread just doesn't hold well. It's meant to be eaten fast. And their buns typically aren't that good to begin with.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The BK mascot totally looks like a little short Conan O'Brien with a beard.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Mcdonalds for breakfast, Burger King otherwise.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Micky D's yo! They should bring back the Hamburglar though.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I prefer Whopper Jr to every other burger from both Burger King and McDonald's. I just find that burger so damn tasty. 

I like McDonald's fries more than Burger King fries...but yeah, Whopper Jr takes the cake for me. I vote Burger King.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't like either of them, but I hate McDonald's so BK


----------

